# A Gheenoe in its element.  A great photo.



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: A Gheenoe in its element. A great photo.*

AC is da suck! Mod envy is a dangerous thing! ;D

Great picture!


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

ya lookin at that 13 highsider has me thinkin garage mod????? I think my son AJ needs a trick lil creek prowler for the back yard. Now to find a good used power pole 

AC


----------



## galleta_loco (Sep 2, 2007)

another element shot wekiva


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: A Gheenoe in its element. A great photo.*

Thresh, nice picture. AC sure is luck to have that in his back yard. 

Here is one I took yesterday on my local river.


----------



## galleta_loco (Sep 2, 2007)

hippy shot


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

also on the Wekiva


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

all very nice shots. where is that canal shotgun shot from????


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

All these look great  We need some from the hunters with the days kill hanging over the side.


----------



## galleta_loco (Sep 2, 2007)

> all very nice shots. where is that canal shotgun shot from????


The Winter Haven chain between lake Howard and Cannon


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: A Gheenoe in its element. A great photo.*

Wow. great responses guys. My first day with computer access again. All the shots are cool but I really like that canal shot too!


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: A Gheenoe in its element. A great photo.*










I'm ashamed this is the only full body shot of my boat. :-?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: A Gheenoe in its element. A great photo.*

The element's completely different down here in miami............lol Here it is with the project weed eater motor we were messing with...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: A Gheenoe in its element. A great photo.*

This is from sometime last duck season.... you can kind of see the Gheenoe logo on the tip of the boat.


----------

